# Driver's low beam on and off issues



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey everybody!

Before I get started let me just say that yes, I did search the forums first. I saw several other users asking this question but no one received any answers.

I have a 2006 GTO and the driver side low beam will sometimes light up, sometimes not. When I first got the car it had OEM headlights. I noticed that sometimes the low beam wouldn't light up on driver side so I tried swapping the bulb. This changed nothing. I found the fix was to turn the headlights on and off repeatedly. Sometimes it would take 10 seconds, sometimes 5 minutes. At this point I figured it was time to replace the headlights. I upgraded them to HIDs that look great but have THE EXACT SAME ISSUE. 

I've been driving around like this for about a year and I'm to the point where it is embarrassing the hell out of me. Can some one please help me out? Thank you in advance.


----------

